# THX Tune-Up Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Read the review here!


While not a replacement for a professional calibration of your display, the THX Tune-Up will work in a pinch for some quick clean up of your picture.



Read the review here!


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Dale Rasco said:


> Read the review here!
> 
> While not a replacement for a professional calibration of your display, the THX Tune-Up will work in a pinch for some quick clean up of your picture.
> 
> Read the review here!


I was lucky to get it for free, right when it was released. I'm really enjoying it so far!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

This looks like a great tool especially for $1.99 and for most people it will be the closest thing to a calibration they will ever get for their TV's. 
I look forward to it being released for the android platform. Hopefully that will be sooner than later...


----------



## tbaudoin (Mar 19, 2012)

Am I missing something, or is it limited to 1080p? I can get the intro to play via airplay at 720p, but nothing else past that point shows up on the target display, even though it appears to be sending it. I tried setting the output on AppleTV to 1080p and let it down convert to 720p (since the display is a 720p/1080i RPTV), but that didn't work either. I haven't tried using it with a direct HDMI. Looks like a good app to tune a hotel display the next time I decide to stream some movies with a direct HDMI connection.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

So you can play the intro video 'Get Started' but nothing else? None of the test patterns etc?


----------



## tbaudoin (Mar 19, 2012)

exactly. Just in case, Here's the step by for what I am doing.

1. I fire up Apple TV via the iPhone app.
2. I set the output to 720p/60 (*usually keep it on "auto" as I haven't had a reason to change it yet; streaming 50u/5d), exit settings.
3. on the iPhone, open the THX app., it automatically lands on Get Started. I pressed the button.
4. It starts playing the intro, I switch it to airplay. It shows up and plays the intro to the end.

5. When it finishes, the screen returns to the main menu of Apple TV on the display, and the iPhone is back at the beginning of the app. 
6. I go to "equipment" on the app. I set Display to Sony, TV, LCD; Speakers none (no hdmi); and mobile connection to Apple TV.
7. I then go to the "adjustments" tab at the bottom of the app, select "Picture Adjustments", select "aspect ratio", hit the play button at the top right-center... It activates the appleTv, and shows the bar at the bottom, but it never seems to load... It just sits and spins.

so, in my case, it is getting past the spash screen of the spinning wheel in the center of the appleTV screen, and loading the player, but not the content??? not sure how to better explain what I am seeing..
-it eventually goes to the apple screen saver.

If I hit the "refresh" at the top right, then it starts playing, but no video -just the audio instructions. I tried both the aspect ratio pattern and the photo (just to try to rule out overscan).

I then walked through each step: brightness, contrast, ... to the red patch, attempting to look at the pattern and the accompanying photo, using "refresh" to make sure it was loading fresh content from the iPhone/app.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, so you are not using the airplay mirroring for your iphone to the Apple TV then. See if running it this way below works. Make sure you set mirroring to on.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5209?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US


----------



## tbaudoin (Mar 19, 2012)

lol, yep, I kept reading that it needed mirroring ON, and I was just about to look that up when I got distracted with something else going on. 

I knew I must have missed something simple.... I look forward to playing with it under viewing conditions. It was lining up with my current calibration just fine. I will take a harder look at it under viewing conditions later for color and tint with the camera, but I bet you have had plenty of fun with it so far....

I appreciate the the quick responses...


----------



## MasterOfZuru (Mar 4, 2013)

This is the last thing I need to do for my movie theater. I almost wasn't even going to calibrate it, but everyone keeps telling me it's well worth it. I think my screen looks good like it is right now though, that's why I didn't think it need calibrated. Thanks for this.


----------

